# Somatrope by Pharm Chemical



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have just bought some GH - Somatrope by Pharm Chemical.

They are 15iu bottles. The vial is an odd shape with the water above the powder. I guess you have to snap the vial to introduce the water to the powder.

Anyone used this before? I was told it was pretty good but would like this confirmed.

Cheers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive seen something like this before, Pharma quality so you'll only need 3iu max at a time I would say.

Have you got a pic of it? I would say very Unlikely to be a fake as that sort of manufacture takes a lot of time.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Tommo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have just bought some GH - Somatrope by Pharm Chemical.
> 
> ...


i've used it mate there from china and its good to go, quality stuff, can be awkwark drawing the last bit out with that poxy stopper floating about in it


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was going to follow Scotts blast protocol. And do 1 week on 3 weeks off. Doing 75iu in the "on" week.

Is that too much?

Sorry no pic as at work.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

if its pharma as in proper pharma then 75iu would yield some huge results maybe some very stiff hands and joints as well lol

If its china pharma like Hygene then that would follow with scotts protocol.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

iv used it and its a very sore jab sub q, stings like fcuk


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

That it Tommo?


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/Tommo_011/IMG00013.jpg]


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry mate you must of uploaded your pic while i was doing mine 

Yeah thats the fella.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> if its pharma as in proper pharma then 75iu would yield some huge results maybe some very stiff hands and joints as well lol
> 
> If its china pharma like Hygene then that would follow with scotts protocol.


Do you think this is pharma? I know the pic is a bit dodgy.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Never seen or heard of those before, but as Tom said, I can't see the counterfeiters bothering to produce fakes of those complex amps when there's much more basic ones to copy.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

iv used 2 bottles of this dont no what to make of it though

http://www.bodyofscience.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6945 ekkkkkk


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The ones Ive seen were UK origin not chinese so not sure, after seeing that BOS post Im not sure TBH.

Ive seen other threads on BOS slating legit products so not sure.

Post this on UKiron I think the guys there will have more up to date info.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i find when i take it i get flushes and cant sleep off it what might that be about thats on 5 or 10iu

yet iv done 20iu of hyges no probs obviously got the pains in joints pins and needles in face and hands put no troubles sleeping

would be interested to no more cos its great value for money

some have said up country it is gh just under dosed too


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i know a source over at OLM was selling this HGH a year or so back, ive heard rumours it was fake and he doesnt sell it no more

the source in question has in the past sold other fake or counterfeit aas so it wouldnt be beyond him to sell this if it is also fake

the product is from china originally but could be eastren european fakes


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Looking for an update on this stuff. Also a query over the life of the product once mixed? Says weeks on the side of bottle surly this cant be correct?


----------

